# Barnett Gamecrusher $249.98 at Dicks



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Did some research online, sounds like this model is a 'made for Dicks Sporting Goods' type model, compiled on a stock from this model and limbs from that model, etc.

Q is: does anyone own/hunt w one of these?

I currently own a 25 year old Horton Hunter thats a bit heavy, loud, and long in the tooth. Ive killed a couple deer w it but might hand it down to my nephew as a starter and upgrade mine. Im more into compound hunting now but like to have a xbow as a backup. Would love a decked out Ten Point but not sure the $ will justify the use. 

Let me know if u have one or know someone who has one.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Bigwalleye....don't know about the Gamecrusher but for another 100 Dicks has the Carbon Express Covert CX1 package for 349.00....it gets some awful good reviews


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bigwalleye said:


> Did some research online, sounds like this model is a 'made for Dicks Sporting Goods' type model, compiled on a stock from this model and limbs from that model, etc.
> 
> Q is: does anyone own/hunt w one of these?
> 
> ...


Not to mention that if something breaks you can't get parts for it! 

I'm also a "vertical" bow hunter, and I've never shot the "Gamecrusher". I have to believe that with the advancements in bow technology that even an inexpensive new bow would be light years ahead of a 25 year old Horton! Does Dick's have a demo that you can actually shoot? Ask them. Maybe you could even bring the old Horton in and shoot them side by side.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

I would stay clear of low end barnetts 

Lots of horror stories and usually no returns on bows


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

GasFish26 said:


> I would stay clear of low end barnetts
> 
> Lots of horror stories and usually no returns on bows
> 
> ...


Do they offer a warranty? And for how long? And do they honor their warranties, if offered? That tells a lot of the tale.

If the OP is willing to wait a bit, and save up, I'd suggest he look at Parker crossbows. My buddy bought one of their lower priced models a couple years ago. The thing is freaky fast and incredibly accurate! I think he paid mid to upper $300's for the bow. A bit more expensive than the "Gamecrusher", but not anywhere near what Ten Point wants. 

Last year he had cocked the bow at home getting ready to head to his stand. He slung the bow on his shoulder and bent over to pick up his seat. The sling came off his shoulder, the bow hit the concrete driveway and shattered the right limb! My buddy was heartbroken, but he did have his warranty registered w/Parker. I told him to take the bow back to where he bought it and tell them exactly what happened, no BS stories! Long story short, Parker sent him a brand new front end for his bow FREE OF CHARGE! The bow shoots just as well as it ever did!

I have to think that after the first of the year, and with hunting seasons winding down, stuff like crossbows will be going on serious sale! Maybe keep shopping!

EDIT: BTW, Parker offers lifetime warranties on all their bows to the original purchaser.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Buy a Wicked Ridge! I bought one for my son to use and it's fantastic for the money! Spot on accurate and made by Tenpoint. You can't beat the value, I highly recommend them! They shoot right on the mark straight out of the box


----------

